# Exterior Door cut too short - fix or replace



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i would cut the door off straight which it is obviously not. add a piece of the appropriate length with titebond III and screws in pre drilled and countersunk holes.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd remove that whole threshold and replace it with an adjustable one.
http://www.bing.com/shopping/md-bui...=0&lpq=adjustable+threshold&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16

That whole set up and the way he cut it is a mess.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know who your Handyman is, but I would execute him instead of having him execute any more work! LOL!

There are tricks to properly cutting down a door. They include clamping a straightedge to the door, using a plywood blade, and scoring the top side to the left of the cut (assuming a right handed craftsman) with a razor knife to limit tear out. Looks like whoever did yours did not know the tricks.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you add a piece onto it i wouldnt use tightbond. use epoxy to ensure the glue joint doesnt fail over time do to being exposed to the elements.. such a thin strip is more likely to pull away anyway.


----------



## wdpcpa (Nov 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I'd remove that whole threshold and replace it with an adjustable one.
> http://www.bing.com/shopping/md-bui...=0&lpq=adjustable+threshold&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16
> 
> That whole set up and the way he cut it is a mess.


I am not adverse to replacing the threshold. I bought and stained the threshold for him to put down. I also instructed I wanted it screwed rather than nailed. I didn't tell him to notch it like that.

I am going to also replace the jamb. Or have it replaced. So I can do it all at one time. 

However, I like the look of the stained wood threshold much better then metal and I am always afraid the vynyl strip will come loose from the adjustable ones. You think the adjustable threshold preforms better than a sweep? I will make the switch to adjustable metal if necessary.

I did the front door jamb and replaced it with one wide plank that is the jamb for both the storm door and front door. Storm door seals tight even though front door leaks like a sieve.


----------



## wdpcpa (Nov 15, 2012)

jagans said:


> I don't know who your Handyman is, but I would execute him instead of having him execute any more work! LOL!
> 
> There are tricks to properly cutting down a door. They include clamping a straightedge to the door, using a plywood blade, and scoring the top side to the left of the cut (assuming a right handed craftsman) with a razor knife to limit tear out. Looks like whoever did yours did not know the tricks.


He sure didn't. The last time I had a project I came here for advice and then speced it to the contractor. That worked better. This time I might get a handyman who works locally to help on the weekend. I can pay him by the hour as a helper. I have all the tools. Or I might get another contractor whose work is much better and pay the premium. Either way...

This is all good advice - many thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the plan is to also replace the jambs, the door is cut wrong and it's leaking why not just install a new behung fiberglass door with an adjustable sill?


----------



## wdpcpa (Nov 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> If the plan is to also replace the jambs, the door is cut wrong and it's leaking why not just install a new behung fiberglass door with an adjustable sill?


One complication is that I have two back doors and two front doors. I did a quick look at lowes and while I found a composite pre hung door that was similar they were enough different that I would have to replace both back doors.

Maybe I should. I have to hire a contractor to do that though. I can replace the jams easy enough. And a newly restained threshold or metal adjustable one.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

just replace the whole assembly with a new prehung. this way the door and the jamb are both new and theirs a warrenty in place


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Your front door screams home invasion. Not to scare you but I would replace that whole door with a pre-hung fiberglass, with a dead bolt lock. That sends a clear message not to enter your home. We are not talking about people with fully functional brains here.


----------

